# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Really wonderful Grand National news!

## Moonie

.
*Royal matchmaker bows out on a high! Amateur jockey who helped rekindle Prince William and Kate Middleton's romance wins Grand National on 50/1 shot Noble Yeats in his final race before retirement - as the Duke and Duchess hail his dramatic victory*



*Sam Waley-Cohen, 39, rode horse Noble Yeates (50-1) to victory, beating favourite Any Second Now (15-2)**The amateur jockey was in his final race before his retirement and described his win as a 'dream'*


Amateur rider Sam Waley-Cohen galloped home to Grand National glory at Aintree in the final race of his career on 50/1 outsider Noble Yeats, describing the experience afterwards as a fairytale. But it is not the first time he has been involved in a fairytale.





https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-National.html
.

----------


## Moonie

.
Please forgive my non-inclusion of the Daily Mail's observations of William and Kate's appearance at Aintree.
.

----------


## Quark

You have some big jockeys over there. I see nothing was made of the horny fat sluts and if they got what they wanted.

BTW: Is that horse race a steeplechase?

----------

